# low dose clomid?



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello, new to clomid…..waiting to start when my next period arrives.. can anybody suggest why my consultant has only given me a 25mg dose of clomid? I keep reading everywhere that it should be 50mg, then upped if not working? Isnt 25mg too low? He also suggested that I had polycystic syndrome but no cysts…is this possible??! Many thanks!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Luna,

I started off on 50mg but had to have follicle tracking to see if the dose was high enough for me - they ended up changing my dose after the results.  I think they prefer to start low and then increase if necessary.

Have they offered you follicle tracking/blood tests at all?  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks, I have to go for 2 blood tests during my cycle. I have to wait for my period to come (which could be any day frankly as they are all over the place) before I start which is a bit frustrating. Good grief, follicle tracking is a whole new thing to me. Just started to get my head around all the terminology for DH's sperm probs. Do you get offered this after the first month of Clomid?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Many consultants like to start you on the lowest dose initially & see how you respond to that before moving you onto the higher doses.

Although saying that, I actually ovulate naturally & am on clomid to boost but I was prescribed 50mg straight away....

As for the follicle tracking (transvaginal scans)...not everyone has these...I think it is down to the individual consultant & the way in which they & the hospital work.
I had scans for the 1st 3 cycles of clomid...but have not had one since (now in my 6th & final month of clomd before IVF)

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think it depends on how your body is working to begin with. I know Noodles was on 25mg, as she had such high progesterone results on a higher dose. Did you have  bt's done pre-clomid for progesterone?

xx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi!!

This is probably dreadful advice but I was also told to take 25mg of Clomid this first month... due to start any day as no doubt AF on its way!! After reading so many people starting on 50mg I have decided just to take 1 tablet a day anyway!!! I knnow this is probably a daft thing to do, but as so many of us know, desperate times call for desperate measures!!! 

Sorry if I have upset anyone with this silly/bad advice!


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

To be honest i was thinking of doing the same!! Im getting a tad/VERY impatient with everything and dont think 25mg will do much?   My progesterone readings were low, does that make a difference to the amount you have to take? Definitely have PMS at the moment so will probably start the Clomid soon..maybe try and contact the consultant to question why such a lose dose?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Gizmo & Luna

Sorry if this is not what you want to hear but I think it is very very unwise to self medicate yourself a higher dose. I appreciate it may be difficult when you see others on these boards taking a higher dose but I can only say my personal opinion is that there is a good reason why both your consultants prescribed you the lower dose initially.

There are particular risks associated with clomid & if your consultant has prescribed you 25mg then you should only take 25mg...see if that works & then if it doesn't *discuss it with your consultant first * beforing just taking it upon yourself to up your dose.

Apologies if I've offended but I just think self medicating is a little irresponsible...these consultants are fertility experts & know what they're doing, we don't !

Obviously you can totally ignore me & my opinion....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

IUm sure you will anyway but.....im not so sure you should take a higher dose without talking to you cons... maybe give him a call and just explain that you feel it is too low and ask why he has chosen to do this, im sure he has good reason.

Best of luck to you all. Minxy i noticed your 11 dpo, when do you test, it must be soon?
Bendybird.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi B3ndy

I have a 31 day cycle on clomid & long luteal phase (17 day) so I've still got another week to go before I plan to test...

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

HI out there
I hope I have posted this on the correct link. I am about to start chlomid but as I have pcos i had to take provera to get me to bleed. I am now on day 7 after my last provera tablet. AF doesn't seem to be happening. How long does it normally take after finishing provera to get a bleed?m I know we are all different but I suppose I am just desperate for AF to arrive so I can start on chlomid.
I don't know the one time i want af to arrive it still doesn't!!!   
Any advice would be much appreciated.      
Thanks.
Gossips


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Gossips

I think you'd be better posting this as a separate thread with its own subject title.

Sorry, can't help you regards your query but hopefully if you post as new topic then someone will be able to assist.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Natasha.
You are a true .
I will try and post it a s a new thread.
Bye for now Gossips


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just want to go back to the original topic and say to luna that you really need to go back to your consultant and discuss things again as self medicating is not a good idea at all because he may have given you the low dose for a reason that you are unaware of! and by taking more may be putting yourself at risk, better to be safe than sorry, 
just reiterating what minxy said 

hope this helps
suzie xx


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, thanks everybody, I am going to phone the consultant. Apart from anything else have started period so my blood tests should be when I am at the in-laws in Spain!! Its all too typical! Thanks for all the advice
xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

luna - timing can be such a pain!  Sorry about being at the in-laws.

Best wishes with your new treatment 

- Nikki

PS. I agree with the other ladies about self medicating.  Please give it one month and talk with consult!


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks, yes - bit fed up with bad timing.  First blood test should fall on christmas day, the next on new years eve. Think my body is having a laugh..period always comes at inopportune moment (the day of a long haul flight, wedding day, date for smear test etc etc) Its too cruel - not only is it a reminder that am not pregnant (again) but have a week of being hyper emotional, crampy tummy and a recluse. One month will not appear at all, please please! Its always so deflating, I try and talk myself into thinking its just implantation bleeding but it never is. Sorry, wallowing in self pity again 
So will have to take the 25mg dose for 2 months then I guess.


----------



## tbird (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi,
        I was initially started on 50mgs but had to have it reduced as it caused overstimulation I.E too many follicles were produced and this can lead to multiple pregnancies and I dont just mean 2 ! Overstimulation can cause alot of complications. 
Im fine on the 25mgs and have been for 4 months. I was told that some people are very sensitive to it. Can I ask do you ovulate naturally?


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi, im not too sure to be honest although my consultant said that because I have irregular periods and long cycles I probably dont ovulate regularly. My blood tests were conflicting - the first one I appeared to be ovulating but the second one I had very low progesterone. My consultant hadnt actually seen my results (the surgery forgot to fax them!!) but prescribed the clomid based on the fact my cycle was more than 34 days. Thanks so much for putting my mind at rest about the 25mg dosage. Should I still have blood tests done on say day 24 and day 29? (as opposed to day 21 and day 27 which the consultant suggested) Im away in spain for christmas and the surgery closed over new year


----------

